

Why programmers work at night? - yitchelle
http://swizec.com/blog/why-programmers-work-at-night/swizec/3198

======
john_p
"Because being tired makes us better coders"

In my opinion this is completely wrong. In fact I believe that coding should
immediately stop once we feel tired. The low quality of code produced when the
programmer is tired can significantly affect the whole project some times
resulting to very expensive reverse engineering.

The programmer should never exceed six to eight hours of coding and design
combined.

~~~
yitchelle
Totally agree with you on this. Perhaps, the writer meant in the same was as
drugs has, allegedly, effect on creativity.

